# Cookout...lo



## dernektambura (Dec 6, 2020)




----------



## JLeonard (Dec 6, 2020)

Love that video. I use that "Now thats a fire..." all time.
 Jim


----------



## zwiller (Dec 6, 2020)

Love it!  I have most of his stuff committed to memory.  Especially love the drunk dad stuff.  

Goonie goo goo.


----------



## dernektambura (Dec 6, 2020)

zwiller said:


> Love it!  I have most of his stuff committed to memory.  Especially love the drunk dad stuff.
> 
> Goonie goo goo.


and aunt Bunny falling down the steps... "MY SHOE...!...I'm half way down now..!!  lol


----------



## yankee2bbq (Dec 6, 2020)

Classic!


----------



## motocrash (Dec 6, 2020)

As young teens, me and my buddies wore that VHS tape out!


----------



## sawhorseray (Dec 6, 2020)

I watched him on Netflix just the other night, that's one of his more tame segments. RAY


----------



## mneeley490 (Dec 8, 2020)

This was all before he was castrated by Disney.


----------

